# gourami has patches



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

has a few white scales on its head and so does the betta in the tank. I thought it was because they are always grubbling under the plecs log.
However the gourami has 2 circular lesions on her anal fin. Initially they looked to be like dried skin you might get get on your body IF you are a senior adult. however today i see a slight redness to them. They are very hard to see- the fish has to be just at the right angle ( headon with a slight sideturn). As well there are a few greyiish streaky lines on her head. She eats well and oes not seem to have trouble breathing.
I am wondering if she has a slight case of costia though where she would get it is beyond me. I have had her since june and this is a fairly recent problem. 
I have been searching 'costia' and if it is what it is, I have some ich treatments I can use. Tank mates are tetras ( emperotr, and blackskirts),platies , plec and danios.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Turns out they are bacterial infections. Also found out that gouramis are susceptible to this. Treating with triple sulfa and it is helping.


----------

